# What to look for in a jacket



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Look for a high breathability rating, and a high waterproofness rating. 10k+ for both of these. That's really one of the main things. Also, look for features that you like, but don't go overboard with them. I like pit vents, a few pockets, and a snowskirt.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I plan on Going with a Burton Ronin jacket somewhat in the future. I've had two pairs of Burton pants and borrowed a friends Burton jacket for almost a whole season. They make very high quality clothing! Their boots kick ass too!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

when i look in jackets, i tend to concentrate on finding their wallet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

^^ always a smartass!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

and my ass isn't actually my most attractive feature!


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

Spyder makes some really good jackets


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^yeah for french skiers!

*brand sting*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ^^^yeah for french skiers!
> 
> *brand sting*


Nice lol. But yeah at least get something in the 8K region...you don't need to go overboard though as long as it has that and looks kool to you it'll do just fine.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i always thought it should be atleast 15k water proofing
and 10k breathable?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

st.stark said:


> and looks kool to you it'll do just fine.



You really do love pushing the looks *k*ool thing on people. I'd rather have a puke green jacket that works... I'll take the ugliest things as long as they work.



landonk5 said:


> i always thought it should be atleast 15k water proofing
> and 10k breathable?


Really it depends on where you live... for the most part though, 10k/10k should be okay. In places with much wetter snow, or a rainier season, 15k might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not saying that you should buy something that looks kool and doesn't work. I'm just saying if you are torn between two things of very similar quality you might as well get something YOU think looks kool...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

If you gots the money, arcteryx is the brand i'd go with. Get a theta ar, or sidewinder sv. Search E-bay they usually have them for abut 150 or more below retail.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Light weight, quality construction, quality materials & keeps me dry & breaths well.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Miljar18 said:


> If you gots the money, arcteryx is the brand i'd go with. Get a theta ar, or sidewinder sv. Search E-bay they usually have them for abut 150 or more below retail.


+1 
I'd also recommend Arc'teryx gear.
I have the Alpha LT jacket & I've been nothing but impressed with it.
Another brand to look into would be Westcomb. 
I haven't used any gear from them but I've heard nothing but good things.


----------

